# when it comes to hunting,which slingshot is tops?



## BILL CARSON (Jun 2, 2013)

when it comes to hunting,which slingshot is tops?,,,,,,something for squirrels and rabbits ,thankyou.........cheers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

read it all . . . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

. . . its the indian, not the arrow


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Bill Carson, the "tops" sling is different for everyone. Welcome aboard. And have fun finding what works for you. The templates section had all kinds of designs to try. And any good forked branch has a slingshot birdied within...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The one you can hit with and has the power for a clean kill...there is no best.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have said it before: Statistically speaking, more game has been taken with a natural forked stick using stones as ammo than with any other type of rig.

No particular slingshot is going to assure you success as a hunter. There is no such thing as the "best" hunting slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pick one. Band it with a good set of bands and some heavy ammo. Most important is to acquire the skill for consistent well placed shots. Practice.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This one, no other will work nearly as well.



Seriously, any slingshot you are accurate with is capable of hunting with the right bands.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait, maybe it is this one that is the best???? I am getting old, memory is the first to go.  Whatever, I will sell you either for 12 easy payments of only $59.95......or you could just make your own for free.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Its not the _________ its YOU! No weapon is going to make you a great hunter, practice with your weapon, knowledge of your game and time in the woods makes you a great hunter! Find a comfortable slingshot and start plunkin once your confidant you can make a humane kill reread your local regs and practice some more. Then go hunt......hunting makes great hunters not weapons.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Come on Rick I almost had a sale! LOL


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was gonna offer him a DIY start up kit, instructions included . . .


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Despite this common knowledge there are more than a few making good scratch selling the forked branch!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely Rick and I am guilty myself.

If one of my friends in England had a nice yew sling for sale at a decent price I might buy it just because of what it is made of, where it was made and who made it. But I still think that the best advice for someone starting out is to make a few slingshots to see what you like before you drop some of that serious scratch on a sling you don't like and you may find that your homemade will suit your purposes just fine.

BTW neither of the shooters in my pics are actually for sale. LOL


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

I happen to make bows........and I have a house FULL of other peoples bows!

I could not agree with you more! The best intro to traditional bow hunting or sling shot hunting is "Get out there and make your weapon". Unfortunately from what I have seen the average Human these days would rather bust his ass fallin from a broken chair than fix it! And outside of my family I can remember the last time I saw a kid whittling! Seems there are TONS of folks that like to play at woodsmanship.....but most just try to buy it instead of putting in there time.......that's why all the "whats the biggest and best" instead of where do rabbits live and how do I find them.....

This exact debate was going on in three sites I belong too yesterday......not one. Hey what time of day would be best to hunt for______.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I concur with above, a tree fork will work just fine. It is not the slingshot, but the slingshot shooter that makes a great hunting weapon. -- Tex


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Tex, Those are words of WISDOM!

SMS


----------

